

Tech conference for people called Ben* - zachinglis
http://bens.me.uk/2012/announcing-ben-conf

======
bensummers
I'm so very sorry. It was a silly joke which got out of hand.

~~~
bhickey
I'll forgive you. After all you did help me find a job that one time.

~~~
bensummers
Well in that case, why haven't you signed up?

~~~
bhickey
Buy me the plane ticket and I'm there.

~~~
bengl3rt
Seconded...

------
callahad
My last three "bosses" (at startup, at a dev shop, and now at Mozilla) have
all been named Ben. One a Harvard PhD, another an MIT PhD. Of my career,
Boston basically begat beneficial Benjamins.

------
fredley
This actually happened at my university, we had a dinner for 100 people, all
called Tom.

Proof: <http://www.varsitv.co.uk/episode/gh3q9h/Tom_s_Formal_Hall/>

~~~
dustincoates
Betties in Nebraska do it, too: [http://www.nytimes.com/1998/04/28/us/a-club-
where-everyone-i...](http://www.nytimes.com/1998/04/28/us/a-club-where-
everyone-is-on-a-first-name-basis.html)

------
yen223
Damn! So close...

~~~
dstorrs
Actually, anyone is allowed "who is willing to be called Ben for the evening".

~~~
bensummers
BenConf has a policy of inclusivity, it's just that calling everyone Ben makes
the name badges so much easier to print.

------
culshaw
is Benny Benassi providing ambience for the evening?

This should be really hosted in Benidorm...

